# Freshwater Crabs



## Jimmystm (Sep 27, 2011)

I started my tank about a month ago, and have 1 Dalmation Molly, 1 Platy, 1 Blue Delta Guppy, 1 Yellow Tailed Guppy, and 1 African Algae Eater (idk if these names are right that is just what the dude who sold them to me said) Anyways, I was wondering if I got some freshwater crabs would they do well in this enviroment? Are they even worth having? I am trying to have a pretty diverse tank, but I don't want there to be problems. Any suggestions?


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Most freshwater crabs are happy being scavengers but if they can they'll catch your guppies and snack on them. Most fish are quicker than the crabs but sometimes if they get the upper claw (har har) you'll be out a fish. So if you find any at your LFS just keep in mind that they aren't going to be too good of pals with your current fish.


----------



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

i had two red claws in a 10 gal with guppies and it seemed like my crabs were constantly trying to "hi 5 " my guppies they got ahold of one of my females and bye bye guppy they eventually squeezed out by my filter and died on my kitchen floor while i was at work they were more trouble than i care for so if you do get them be prepared i would say go for shrimp they are way easier and all your fish shouldnt try to eat them


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Agreed with all above - crabs are scavengers but will eat live fish, live plants, etc. if the mood strikes them. They also are very strong and great escape artists. Lastly, they need to get out of the water occasionally so you'll need a log that is only partially submerged, or a paludrium-style setup where half of the structures in the tank are out of the water.

Your algae eater would not make a good bottom dwelling friend to the crab, sorry to say.


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

Crabs are cool but can be a pain. A friend had two in her 30 gallon and they constantly tried to escape, one made it's way into the filter and crunch crunch, poor Mrs. Crabs. They will try to catch your other fish, just be careful, they are a handful. I wouldnt put the crabs in with a bottom dweller, seems to risky. 

They sell products that you can submerge under water so the crabs can a land habitat at the bottom of your tank, kinda cool.


----------

